# Strategies for packing different cuts of tobacco



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello again Gentlemen, 
I just had a quick question about packing a pipe, and specifically if your strategies for packing the bowl change depending on what sort of cut the tobacco is. I think I have down packing your average ribbon cut tobacco, but when it comes to flakes and cube cuts I feel like I’m not quite getting the right pack. Is there a different strategy that you all use when packing flakes and cube cuts into your pipe? 
Thanks in advance you your help.

-Mycroft


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I use 2 methods. The fold and stuff method for typical flakes like Uni Flake. For everything else, I use the 3 step pack method. For odd flakes, like LTF, I rub them out. I also rub out Anny and marble Kake. The only other odd tobacco I smoke is the G n H ropes. For those I cut them into dimes then have to meticulously pull them apart into a fine ribbon. I find they don't burn very well unless you do that. once rubbed, pulled apart, everything gets the 3 step pack.

With the ropes, I like to sit down in my recliner with a cutting board in my lap and go to work wile watching TV. I'll cut up about 2 ounces at a time, takes about an hour.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I fold and stuff all my flakes. Ropes, cut em into coins and rub out. I tried stacking the coins with some rubbed out "tinder" on top today and didn't enjoy the flavor as much today...

I pretty much smoke flakes exclusively, though I'm working back into mixtures and ribbons/crimps/whatever slowly.

For me, with the non-flake cuts the biggest trick has been to learn not to pack too tightly, and make sure the baccy is sufficiently dried. Otherwise the draw suffers, and a fried tongue renders my puffer incapacitated for a day.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

For flakes I either fold and stuff or rub them and stuff them. I have been pretty much rubbing and stuffing only lately. I noticed most flakes benefit from rubbing, it seems to open them up a bit and add to the flavor profile. That could just be me though. It's very noticeable with LNF.

Everything else I use the 3 stage stuff. Fill it to the top then pack, then fill it again to the top and stuff, then add a 3rd layer so it over flows then stuff again.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I use 2 methods. The fold and stuff method for typical flakes like Uni Flake. For everything else, I use the 3 step pack method. For odd flakes, like LTF, I rub them out. I also rub out Anny and marble Kake. The only other odd tobacco I smoke is the G n H ropes. For those I cut them into dimes then have to meticulously pull them apart into a fine ribbon. I find they don't burn very well unless you do that. once rubbed, pulled apart, everything gets the 3 step pack.
> 
> With the ropes, I like to sit down in my recliner with a cutting board in my lap and go to work wile watching TV. I'll cut up about 2 ounces at a time, takes about an hour.


You ought to get a cigar cutter ( guillotine style) to cut ropes with. You can chop them up in no time.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Is there a different strategy that you all use when packing flakes and cube cuts into your pipe?


Yes! With cube cuts, I just gravity feed the baccy in, then lightly tamp the whole thing once. No three separate layers, etc. With flakes, even if I rub them out, I don't rub them out completely, so it takes some pretty good whacks with the tamper to even the stuff out (well, it seems like some serious pounding now; when I was a newbie it probably would have seemed like a very light touch). Maybe I'm imagining it, but it seems to me that every tobacco has it's own characteristics and method when it comes to packing. The one that drives me nuts is shag. And no, Dark Birdseye, you are NOT a ribbon cut, you are a shag. Face up to it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Subscribing to this, will be a lot of help as I get started with pipe baccy.

Thanks!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Nachman said:


> You ought to get a cigar cutter ( guillotine style) to cut ropes with. You can chop them up in no time.


Not a bad idea, but I really like the control using a knife gives me over the thickness of the coin. Sure a cigar cutter would do the same, but it's just something about slicing them off with a knife...I dunno, it's a ritual thing I spose. As far as the separating the individual ribbons go, I tried just chopping up the coins, and they seem to turn into small densely packed cubes that (for me any how) don't seem to want to burn. I find that if I take the time to make the rope into a true ribbon or fine shag, it burns very well right out of the bag with no drying time needed.

But, next time I'm being lazy and have run out of prepped G n H X, you can bet I'll be grabbing my cutter.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

But, next time I'm being lazy and have run out of prepped G n H X, you can bet I'll be grabbing my cutter.[/QUOTE]

Or you could use a pair of scissors. Same thing as a cutter really, but if you really feel like having that control. Unless you were one of those kids would couldn't cut on the dotted lines...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

usually when I pack my pipe with ribbon/shag/chrimp cut I use a 3 step method. fill the bowl to the top and push down like your shaking a child hand, fill 2nd time and push down like your shaking a lady's hand, fill for 3rd and final time and push down like your shaking a man's hand. if that makes any sense.
As far as flakes use the fold and stuff method, there is a thread on folding and stuffing that commensence aka jeff showed take a look at that 
cube cut, just fill to the top of the bowl and light, no need to tamp down at all
troy


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I use the frank method. It is what I was most successful with when I first started so I saw no need to change. For flakes I rub them out fully and fill using the same method. Have not smoked any cube cut yet so I will cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Every blend, every pipe, every mood ... is different. Some blends in some pipes just smoke better when prepared one way, yet better in another pipe another way, or depending on the mood (do I want to make an unGodly mess on my desk Frank-filling this, or should I just prod it with a finger and light up). Variety being the spice of life and all that :first:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAGS!!!!!! 

Yes, I'm also having trouble with shag cuts. Kendall Kentucky, Dark Birseye, Kendall Dark, all excellent tobacs, but all in the same PITA shag cut. Stuff too hard, and you can't get a draw. Too light, and the whole mess goes up in flames.

I saw a video the other day about using the "air pocket method" and the guy doing the vid was using Kendall Kentucky. May have to try this one


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ Yeah. I have tried to smoke JKP as a shag and it's such a PITA. If you get it wrong, you start pulling too hard and it gets hot, so you let it cool down and need to relight 50 times during the bowl. It's so frustrating.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Cube cuts I just drop in and light, flakes I use this method.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

RJ, on the messy desk subject. I have a Deep 5 Vegas ashtray I dedicated to packing my pipe. Basically tobacco I'm going pack gets dropped in the ashtray first, then I pack the pipe holding it over the tray. Left overs go back in their tins/jars etc. No mess.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Lately I have been taking the scraps that fall off and putting them in their own baggie all mixed together.

I am trying to see what happens when I take scraps from LNF, the Cavendish from LBF, LTF, MB NF, IF, and UF and light them up. This should be interesting...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Lately I have been taking the scraps that fall off and putting them in their own baggie all mixed together.
> 
> I am trying to see what happens when I take scraps from LNF, the Cavendish from LBF, LTF, MB NF, IF, and UF and light them up. This should be interesting...


I did that too Nate. Until I filled a 2 ounce baggie...I've yet to muster up the courage to fire up a bowl... It sure does smell good though.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

It's got to be better than that bargain bag I got from sterling. OMG that was horrible. It's the only tobacco I've had to just throw out so far.

Just tried a fold and stuff with some MB NF and it definitely changes its flavor a bit (over 60 degrees gave me an excuse to go outside at work; I couldn't resist). It's not so fruity folded and I didn't find it as enjoyable.


----------

